# Lucid Dreaming > Forum Notifications >  >  The Spring Competition is Coming!

## spellbee2

Looking for some extra lucid motivation? Check out our quarterly lucid competition. Signups are open now: http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...7-signups.html

----------

